
Show HN: Checkbot for Chrome, a web crawler that tests SEO, speed and security - seanwilson
https://www.checkbot.io/
======
seanwilson
Hi! I'm the developer behind this. Checkbot is a local web crawler that
spiders your site for broken links, duplicate content issues, unminified
resources, redirect chains, mixed content errors, insecure password forms and
50+ other tests.

There's a guide on the website that explains the best practices Checkbot tests
for: [https://www.checkbot.io/guide/](https://www.checkbot.io/guide/). I'm
hoping web developers find the extension useful for checking and optimising
their sites.

By the way, if you'd rather not grant the permissions needed, you can always
open a new Chrome window and sign in to Chrome with a temporary account with
the button in the top right before you install. This keeps everything separate
from your main account.

Checkbot is free during the public beta right now and I'm looking for any
feedback you might have about it and the website. Did you find Checkbot
useful? How often would you use it? Can you think of any improvements you'd
like to see? Thanks!

